# Your funniest catchphrases and greetings!



## PemaGrey (Sep 17, 2020)

A few of my favs:
Mom jeans
Spider veins
Saddle bags
Training bra
Moth balls

Greetings:
Your mom shops at Kmart
What's that smell?
You really wore that?! 

Let 'em rip! I'm outta ideas! Lol

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020

I forgot Hammertoe and Panty lines. Lol


----------



## sunset_succulent (Sep 17, 2020)

all of my villagers greetings are polite and peppy, usually with 2 exclamations behind them, since they add another one on most of the time. it’s really annoying if you add no punctuation they don’t add it on automatically but if you do they add in on for you. that really ought to be patched. i like to have variety in my villagers so i find it really numbing whenever they all say the same thing—so all of their catchphrases are orignal.


----------



## Venn (Sep 17, 2020)

The only good one I have is Merengue's greeting which is Good Danish! as in Good Day to You! sort of thing.


----------



## TaylaJade (Sep 17, 2020)

I like to give my lazies “stoner” greetings (I had three lazies at one point. Oh boy...)

So their greetings would be like “wassup?” and “hey maaan”, and their catchphrases were “dude”, “bro” “chill out”, etc....


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 17, 2020)

The greetings I give them are just random. I have more fun with the catchphrases. 

Cranston is "mine" like the seagulls in Finding Nemo.

Raymond just has "nyan"

Diana has my favorite and I'm never changing it. Her catchphrase is "for real doe"


----------



## sleepydreepy (Sep 17, 2020)

I love giving my villagers funny catchphrases/greetings!! Here are some of my favs:

Flora's catchphrase is "THONK"
Judy's catchphrase is "uwu"
Ankha's catchphrase is "sis"
Sly's catchphrase is "........slime man" (the meme)
Diva's greeting is "Nerd alert"


----------



## Lullaboid (Sep 17, 2020)

I made Raymond's greeting "extremely online" and I laugh every time he says it


----------



## Toska (Sep 18, 2020)

Most of my catchphrases are original now, but I used to have Fang say "then I peed!" Which makes some conversations pretty funny


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 18, 2020)

Some oldies


----------



## NyattaSama (Sep 18, 2020)

On my island, I secretly pair up Poppy and Marshal as a couple, and I've given them greetings based on that.
Marshal's greeting is "Shhh... Don't tell Poppy..." and Poppy's is "What did Marshal say to you?" and I thought it's really funny and cute  ☺ 

Kabuki always complains that his back hurts when he is crafting, so I changed his greeting to "[my name] Come give grandpa a back massage!"

Roscoe's greeting is "Call me daddy!" because he is my in-game dad :3

Oh, and Dom's greeting is "Stop checking out my ass!"


----------



## John Wick (Sep 18, 2020)

Mine greet me with "Sheer FREAKING will!"


----------



## jcmbangor (Sep 19, 2020)

I have a big list in my journal but my faves are...
Chimpstix
Monkeylumps
Gorilla my dreams
Taterchimps...I have 4 gorillas after all
Hamlet...hamchops
Beau...Mincemeat
Melba...dingopups,   fair dinkem (not sure if that's spelled right...our aussie friends will know)
Tbone...Here's the beef!
Hippeux...you go girl


----------



## RedPanda (Sep 19, 2020)

sunset_succulent said:


> all of my villagers greetings are polite and peppy, usually with 2 exclamations behind them, since they add another one on most of the time. it’s really annoying if you add no punctuation they don’t add it on automatically but if you do they add in on for you. that really ought to be patched. i like to have variety in my villagers so i find it really numbing whenever they all say the same thing—so all of their catchphrases are orignal.



This drives me crazy too! I don't know why it's like that but it's really jarring.


----------



## Piggleton (Sep 19, 2020)

Raymond’s catchphrase is simp and Sherb has I’m baby, which has spread. Erik had a not so savory one but it was pretty cute coming out of his mouth except he then taught it to maple and it was not so cute ._. Maple eventually learned I’m baby from sherb so we good now


----------



## 6iixx (Sep 19, 2020)

i don't have too many custom ones right now.  *tank* calls me broski, because he seems like the biggest chad in the history of AC (i don't know how many times he's gotten mad at for being cocky).  and *lobo* calls me sweet pea - his old manness seemed to fit it, and it reminds me of lee from the walking dead telltall series a lot. that's so far the only custom greeting. the phrases, however? i always struggle to make one perfect for the personality of the villager i'm talking to, so i really hope i did them some justice.

*chrissy* says mon amie for her catchphrase, it just seemed to fit her better than my other ideas.  *sandy's *catchphrase is dearie, because she's such a sweet bird <3


----------



## Livia (Sep 19, 2020)

I don’t change their catchphrases because I don’t like how it spreads around. Most of my villagers say “Here comes (their name)” for their greeting. I made Vivian’s greeting “It’s Liv and Viv!” Raymond’s is “Checkmate”


----------



## 6iixx (Sep 19, 2020)

Livia said:


> I don’t change their catchphrases because I don’t like how it spreads around. Most of my villagers say “Here comes (their name)” for their greeting. I made Vivian’s greeting “It’s Liv and Viv!” Raymond’s is “Checkmate”



i had no idea what everyone was talking about when they said the catchphrase spread around..  until opal called me sweet pea today.  now i feel very conflicted  :c


----------



## yoohamsta (Sep 19, 2020)

Fang greets me by saying Howlin'  It's not super funny or anything but I chuckle every time he says it because he's always going on about you kiddos this and that so "Howlin'" coming from him feels like a dad joke lol. He asked me to change it a few times but I always say no and he always says it's ok he probably won't remember the new one anyway


----------



## psiJordan (Sep 19, 2020)

I changed Zucker’s greeting to “Honk honk honk...” as many times as honk would fit, and he sounds pretty funny when he actually says it


----------



## annex (Sep 19, 2020)

I started having villagers greet me with things like..

Best friend ever
Bestest buddy
Fairest of them all
I just love you.

It's really cute.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Sep 19, 2020)

My favourite would be what Wolfgang usually says to me when we meet.


----------



## jcmbangor (Sep 21, 2020)

I forgot to list another fave saying of Hamlet...
Boaty McBoatface


----------

